# Can I ask for wheels to be sealed at PCD



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

I was wondering if it would be possible to arrange for somebody at the PCD center(somebody who knows how to detail a car and add sealant to rims) to add a coat of wheel sealant - say like Klasse wheel sealant - before I take possession of a new vehicle and drive it home. Since I would be driving from PCD to Baltimore, I would really like to have a coat of wheel sealant on those rims while they are pristine (I presume the rest of the car wil be completely detailed?).


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately not... our detailers are only allowed to use BMW recommended products supplied to them by our paint shop (Meguiar's and BMW bottled products).


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*follow up to original question*

Sorry... didn't mean to require the use of Klasse wheel sealant...
I was just using an example.... so, given your info:
Would PCD provide a sealant treatment to the wheels - using either BMW
product or Meguiars.... and is that included as part of delivery?
or would it be an additional service that I would buy (and about how much?).

RSVP


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

daranco said:


> Sorry... didn't mean to require the use of Klasse wheel sealant...
> I was just using an example.... so, given your info:
> Would PCD provide a sealant treatment to the wheels - using either BMW
> product or Meguiars.... and is that included as part of delivery?
> ...


I apologize, as I didn't know Meguiar's or BMW made a "wheel sealant" :dunno:

If they do make it, then the simple answer is that they probably will not apply any type of wheel sealant and there isn't an option for them to add services due to the contract there under. The detailers are contracted out to perform specific tasks and that is all they can do (hand wash, wax, vacuum, clean windows, wheels and tires).

As always, you never know unless you ask. Unfortunately I'm currently out of the office on personal leave (we've got a new addition to the family :thumbup and can't follow up on this to verify. I would suggest calling the Performance Center directly. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> I apologize, as I didn't know Meguiar's or BMW made a "wheel sealant" :dunno:
> 
> If they do make it, then the simple answer is that they probably will not apply any type of wheel sealant and there isn't an option for them to add services due to the contract there under. The detailers are contracted out to perform specific tasks and that is all they can do (hand wash, wax, vacuum, clean windows, wheels and tires).
> 
> As always, you never know unless you ask. Unfortunately I'm currently out of the office on personal leave (we've got a new addition to the family :thumbup and can't follow up on this to verify. I would suggest calling the Performance Center directly. I'll send you a PM.


Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

wolfgang0524 said:


> Congratulations on the new addition!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------

